# Who Loves Dideridoo?



## KaleoXxX (Oct 24, 2009)

i do!

the sound it makes gives me the fantasy that im sitting around a fire in the outback with Aborigines. it makes the purest low pitched bassyness but can also make any other wild sound your mind can come up with

also its like hitting a 4ft bong if you blow a shottie through it

aww damn i cant change the title....***didgeridoo***


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 24, 2009)

no one plays didgeridoo?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Only 15 views so far, stick with it..


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeh i love the didge man,im aboriginal but only some of the family really acknowledges it (i dont mean 1/58th koori),go 2 generations up on mums side & they were as black as the ace of spades.

Back on topic.....yeh ive been learnin for a couple months and i just bought this beautiful didge,traditionally made in arnhem land.Its about 5ft5". I think the wood was yellow box and those black bands are pandanus twine,i love its natural look.


----------



## kntrl (Oct 24, 2009)

the aphex twin song is pretty cool


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Oct 25, 2009)

yea i play, but i still can't get my circular breathing down.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 25, 2009)

im working on circular breathing, last night i held a note for almost 2 mins. ive heard of people playing for 45 mins straight


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 25, 2009)

What sorta didge u got kaleo?


----------



## tea tree (Oct 25, 2009)

that thing rocks. I listen to the demos at the museums for money in the hat in CA. Man that is one haunting moving sound, like an epic, like a rich full life, lol, makes me feel like something big is going down. The adventure of life and sheet!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUp9WnLYetghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC9w4KWEgJE
lovely.,.,the original drum and bass music.,.,


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 25, 2009)

.,.,sleng teng riddim .,.,.inna reggea style.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8IvsRdstP0 ras got soul to.,.,lol


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 26, 2009)

Ondrej Smeykal Playing a Chad Butler Didgeridoo-on youtube,im shit at linking things.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 26, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> What sorta didge u got kaleo?


ive been playing my friends didg every time i go over. its got a bend in the middle and has lizards painted on it. 3.5 ft id say, pretty nice


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Kaleo u got any bamboo in ur neck of the woods? If u can find sum forearm size (in diameter) pieces they make a pretty damn good im-promptu didge,really easy to make and they produce a pretty good sound.Good for practicing.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

naw not much bamboo here in mass, all i ever see is cheap little ornamental sticks. i heard a relative of mine in NH planted a bamboo plant and by the end of summer it had infested his and 2 neighbors yards.

i think i might be able to use a pvc pipe or find something


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 6, 2009)

my friend who has been letting me play his didgeridoo has finally accepted that ive surpassed him and admited that the didge would be better off in my hands.

so i finally have my own didgeridoo!! whooo!!ho!!!!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet man,got any pics of it?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 7, 2009)

didges are sicc


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 9, 2009)

enlakesh is a pretty sweet band.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jan 23, 2010)

i want to star a band, or maybe just record a few songs with the didgeridoo, a bongo drum an electric guitar with glass slide and one other "instrument"; you know that sound that you make when you shake a sheet of plastic, metal or cardboard? wha-wha-wha-wha-wha-wha

im gonna start working on the first song, which i want to be like outback tribal song about fighting a kangaroo

i also want to work on strange sounding covers of popular songs people have heared 100 times. for instance i play the beat of tequila and shes a lady on the didg and im sure theres more i can do

any input or feedback welcome


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 23, 2010)

Learn the circular breathing technique.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2010)

love the sound not interested in learning to play it my self being scott irish , i think i owe it to my ancestors to learn the bag pipe first


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jan 23, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Learn the circular breathing technique.


i am working on circular breathing. i kinda have it down, i can play for around a minute, give or take a few secs, but i dont give myself enough air when i breate in to be able yo play for like 10 mins like ive seen some people do



robert 14617 said:


> love the sound not interested in learning to play it my self being scott irish , i think i owe it to my ancestors to learn the bag pipe first


haha thats all good dude. i want to learn the bagpipe at some point in time to. maybe just enough to play scotland the beautyful.

it would be a great lifes dream to master all sorts of exotic instruments


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 23, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> love the sound not interested in learning to play it my self being scott irish , i think i owe it to my ancestors to learn the bag pipe first


I used to play several instruments before becoming sick 10 years ago. Tin whistle, mandolin, and highland pipes to name a few. It was pretty devastating to say the least. But time heals.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 7, 2010)

check out the sounds 
https://www.rollitup.org/music/300268-who-wants-hear-some-didgeridoo.html

i might be playing the didge for a scream metal band. they want to expand to using instruments that are not often heard im metal music; violin cow bell bag pipes and didgeridoo


----------



## tokentomhancock (Feb 7, 2010)

it got a real exotic sound i enjoy it i tried to listen to the other stuff you posted in thread but my computer was being a bitch and wouldnt play it or let download the player for it but ill give love on it


----------

